# First trapped coyote



## Possum (Jan 16, 2017)

Got my first coyote in foot hold trap on Sunday. A big male. Hoping to get a few more between now and the end of turkey season.


----------



## Hoyt804 (Jan 16, 2017)

Congratulations! I just started trapping this year and it has been a blast!


----------



## Ff2012 (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice job, what bait did u use?


----------



## mr otter (Jan 16, 2017)

Great job!


----------



## Possum (Jan 17, 2017)

Ff2012 said:


> Nice job, what bait did u use?



It was a dirt hole set on a planted edge. I had been getting a lot of coyote pictures in this plot so I feel like they have a den nearby. 
I used a little coyote special lure on a cotton ball down in hole and some coyote urine on a cotton ball on a branch above hole.


----------



## alex30808 (Jan 17, 2017)

Good job.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Jan 18, 2017)

Nice work


----------



## jcdona (Jan 19, 2017)

Great job. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tommy jacobs (Mar 20, 2017)

Congratulations, you never will forget walking up on that first trapped yote !


----------



## transfixer (Mar 20, 2017)

I just got a starter package from Fleming Outdoors a couple weeks ago,  got my license back a few days ago, its effective April 1st,  got my traps dyed,  still have to dip them in wax,  looking forward to getting started !  Hopefully it won't be too much of a learning curve before I get to walk up on my first one ,,


----------



## Permitchaser (Mar 20, 2017)

Looks part wolf to me


----------



## Trapper Glatzer (Apr 2, 2017)

I agree with Tommy. Walking up on your first predator animal is something you never forget. Especially bobcats and coyotes.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 5, 2017)

Permitchaser said:


> Looks part wolf to me



yep.........Nice!!


----------

